# Neve Gralheira-Cinfães (Serra de Montemuro) - Novembro 2008



## vifra (1 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

Algumas fotos do grande nevão de 29/11 a 01/12 na aldeia da Gralheira-Cinfães, na serra de Montemuro.


----------



## Thomar (1 Dez 2008 às 21:55)

Brutal! 

Que camada de neve enorme!  Mais parece uma paisagem dos Alpes... 

Excelentes fotos!!! 

Excelente registo *vifra*, parabéns!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vifra, grandes fotos!!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

vifra disse:


> Algumas fotos do grande nevão de 29/11 a 01/12 na aldeia da Gralheira-Cinfães, na serra de Montemuro.




Meu Deus! Que fotos espectaculares!!!

Aquelas estalactites curvadas... LINDO!!


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

Sem palavras 
Só espanto !!


----------



## StormFairy (1 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

 Vifra Grandes fotos, de grandes momentos !!


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 22:01)

Isto sim  um grande nevão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Excelentes fotos, *vifra*. 
São de pasmar, sem dúvida.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (1 Dez 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vifra:   fantástico!!! BELAS FOTOS! que cenário lindo!


----------



## mocha (1 Dez 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

podiam abrir um topico para as fotos, especial Outono 2008 
vifra grandes fotos


----------



## rogers (1 Dez 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Vifra parabens pelas fotos! Um arraso!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Dez 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*



vifra disse:


> *Chegado a casa aqui estão algumas fotos do grande nevão de 29/11 a 01/12 na aldeia da Gralheira-Cinfães, na serra de Montemuro.*


Parabéns ao fotografo!


----------



## rogers (1 Dez 2008 às 22:12)

Até Parece outro Pais! As fotos são de arrasar!


----------



## Filipe (1 Dez 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fotos muioto bonitas... parabéns Vifra...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

Hun hun Sibéria ?? MEU DEUS é PORTUGALLLLLLLLLLL   LINDO LINDO.


----------



## rossby (1 Dez 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Magníficas !

É curioso como a neve fica bem numa paisagem onde raramente aparece.


----------



## vifra (1 Dez 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais fotos deste fim de semana inesquecível, na aldeia da gralheira na serra de Montemuro






Como se vê em terreno limpo chegou aos 40cm.

























Debaixo destes montes estão couves.





















Obrigado pelos comentários, mas tem que se agradecer à mãe natureza por nos proporcionar estes belos momentos. Foram 3 dias consecutivos quase sempre a nevar.
Embora estas gentes estão habituadas ao rigor do inverno, há muito que não viam nevão assim.


----------



## trepkos (1 Dez 2008 às 22:47)

LINDO LINDO! Que inveja que eu tenho de vocês aí do norte


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2008 às 22:51)

De certeza que isso foi em Portugal???
Fotos MUITO LINDAS!!!Não sei se é do enquadramento da aldeia, mas essa zona ficou magnifica com a neve!!


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

Mas que grande nevão


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 23:11)

Assim sim...sem estar sempre a fazer contas a cotas e ás horas e mais isto e aquilo, etc..
Poder desfrutar e dormir e acordar e desfrutar e dormir e acordar e desfrutar etc, etc....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

OMG INACREDITAVEL!

fotos fantasticas parabens!


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2008 às 00:07)

Fotos para ver e rever


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

And the Oscar goes to.....  Gralheira!!!


----------



## madzoid (2 Dez 2008 às 00:30)

Tá mesmo abusivo, parabéns


----------



## storm (2 Dez 2008 às 08:34)

vifra disse:


> Algumas fotos do grande nevão de 29/11 a 01/12 na aldeia da Gralheira-Cinfães, na serra de Montemuro.



 bem que grande camada de neve, nem parece o nosso país, espectaculo de fotos

As estalactites estão muito boas, parece dos filmes de terror.


----------



## PDias (2 Dez 2008 às 10:27)

Simplesmente divinais estes registos, são de uma beleza extraordinária, todos aqui em casa ficaram maravilhados com estas fotos. Parabéns e muito obrigado Vifra pelos excelentes registos!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Dez 2008 às 11:00)

Bem, tenho também que deixar uma palavra de agradecimento ao Vifra porque estas fotos estão mesmo BRUTAIS!!!

Venham mais


----------



## vifra (2 Dez 2008 às 21:00)

Mais fotos deste fim de semana na Gralheira


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

Uau! Excelentes fotos!
Sem palavras


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 10:15)

Isto vem confirmar o que os Media, imagens de satélite, notícias ao longo do fim de semana disseram:

Foi esta a zona mais afectada pelo fim de semana! A beleza das imagens está à vista!


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 10:20)

Que camada de neve magnifica na Gralheira!

Aquela foto do telhado, deve ter provocado uma espécie de avalanche!


----------



## vifra (4 Dez 2008 às 19:57)

Para finalizar, fiz este pequeno filme, que foi feito a bocados nos 3 dias que passei na Gralheira. Espero que gostem.

Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

Nem me saem palavras para descrever o que acabei de ver... Está... Sublime, Espectacular, Fabuloso, Magnífico, Supremo, Excelente, Lindo...

Muitos Parabéns *vifra*!


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 20:23)

Que vídeo espectacular!
Foi mesmo um nevão à antiga. A minha família de Várzea relata um cenário muito semelhante por lá. Ou não ficasse Várzea a poucos quilómetros e este da Gralheira. Se calhar até conheces.







Reparei há pouco que foi neste evento que postaste pela primeira vez aqui no fórum.
Desde já sê bem vindo à comunidade, conterrâneo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 20:40)

Vídeo espectacular ! 
Já agora, qual é o nome da primeira música de fundo que colocaste ?


----------



## vifra (4 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

AnDré disse:


> Reparei há pouco que foi neste evento que postaste pela primeira vez aqui no fórum.
> Desde já sê bem vindo à comunidade, conterrâneo!



É verdade, descobri este excelente forum por acaso, já p´raí à 3 meses. Como foi uma matéria que sempre me interessou (a meteorologia), coloquei-o logo nos favoritos e quando podia dava uma espreitadela. Registei-me com o intuito de pertencer a esta comunidade, que pensava eu era redizida, mas enganei-me. Passei a ver as previsões do tempo por aqui já que encontro muitos sabedores da matéria e quando vou lá "a cima" no inverno, vou sempre com a esperança de ver neve. 

Conheço a Varzea da Serra só de nome, que fica para lá de Bigorne, que em tempos idos era onde se fazia a ligação da Gralheira ao mundo. Conheço mais ou menos bem a zona (Monteiras, Moura Morta, Relva, Mezio com o seu artesanato e gastronomia, etc), onde à anos atráz se fazia grandes jogos de futebol entre aldeias na serra. Prometo que no próximo verão vou conhecer melhor esta zona da serra.

Já agora quero dizer que não sou de ter uma participação muito activa em foruns, sendo a minha postura mais de observador. Assim agradeço a todos vós os vossos surpreendentes comentários sobre as fotos que partilhei convosco, e também agradecer a todos sem excepção as bonitas imagens que também publicaram, dando-nos a conhecer as várias realidades em termos meteorológicos das localidades do nosso país.

Obrigado a todos 

PS. Ainda tenho muito mais fotos, só que agora é mais do mesmo, já que selecionei as melhores, para publicação aqui no fórum.


----------



## storm (4 Dez 2008 às 21:04)

Espectaculo de video, é mesmo de ficar sem palavras

Grande nevão, john deere power eheheh os tractores são os salvadores


----------



## vifra (4 Dez 2008 às 21:10)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Vídeo espectacular !
> Já agora, qual é o nome da primeira música de fundo que colocaste ?



A primeira é de ROXETE - Wish I Could Fly
A segunda é de LIGHTHOUSE FAMILY - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 21:29)

vifra disse:


> Conheço a Varzea da Serra só de nome, que fica para lá de Bigorne, que em tempos idos era onde se fazia a ligação da Gralheira ao mundo. Conheço mais ou menos bem a zona (Monteiras, Moura Morta, Relva, *Mezio com o seu artesanato e gastronomia*, etc), onde à anos atráz se fazia grandes jogos de futebol entre aldeias na serra. Prometo que no próximo verão vou conhecer melhor esta zona da serra.



Ai o arroz de salpicão...

Sim, talvez no verão nos cruzemos num dos bailaricos das aldeias.
Ou talvez no próximo nevão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

vifra disse:


> A primeira é de ROXETE - Wish I Could Fly
> A segunda é de LIGHTHOUSE FAMILY - Ain't No Sunshine



Obrigado.


----------



## iceworld (5 Dez 2008 às 00:19)

Muito obrigado por partilhares as fotos e o vídeo desse alegre fim de semana. 
A pista de sku  é fabulosa.


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2008 às 09:38)

Muito obrigado* vifra*. Absolutamente espectaculares tanto as fotos como os vídeos!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

Brutal nevão

Estão aqui algumas das melhores fotos do meteoPT


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 19:38)

*Posts recuperados!*


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

_Àh_ grande AnDré, conseguiste recuperar os meus posts! 

Obrigado! Não pelo que escrevi, mas pelas fotografias do azar com o carro , que apesar de ser algo chato, é ao mesmo tempo uma reportagem espectacular de momentos de aperto, que felizmente terminaram bem. 

Uma última nota de rodapé , já imaginaram o que é conduzir um tractor debaixo de uma nevada intensa, de noite e durante uns bons 2 kms . A vida é bem agreste nas nossas aldeias portuguesas . 
Isto sim é o Portugal profundo. E aposto que a pessoa em questão, o fez com todo o gosto . São de pequenos grandes heróis assim, que se faz muito do nosso cantinho à beira mar plantado.


----------



## vifra (9 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

actioman disse:


> E aposto que a pessoa em questão, o fez com todo o gosto . São de pequenos grandes heróis assim, que se faz muito do nosso cantinho à beira mar plantado.



Podes crer que sim. É nestas alturas que os valores de solidariedade e entre-ajuda vêm ao de cima. Não foi desta vez, mas num dia de forte nevão estavam 2 carros com pessoas da aldeia que moram habitualmente em Lisboa, na nacional 321 junto à aldeia de Picão, que fica a 7 Km da Gralheira, barrados pela neve quando telefonaram para o café para os ajudar. Posso dizer que o café que estava cheio, ficou só com as pessoas de mais idade. 

Todos os que podiam, deslocaram-se em tractores e "jeep's" e lá foram munidos de correntes e pás. Eram cerca das 10h da noite, nevava intensamente e o frio cortava. 

Quando lá chegaram já eram 3 os carros que não conseguiam subir a serra já que Picão fica + ou - nos 900m e a Gralheira nos 1100m. Como não havia correntes para todos e o tractor já tinha "cliente", decidiram empurrar o único carro sem meios para subir , indo atrás dos rodados dos outros. 

O certo é que empurrar um carro em 7 Km, com um desnível de 200m e o inverno que estava, não é fácil, mas ninguém ficou p'ra trás. Quando os primeiros depois de chegar, preparavam-se para os ir buscar já estes estavam perto da povoação. 

Quem vinha a empurrar a pé (cerca de dez) vinham cansados, mas chegaram com enorme satisfação de terem ajudado, porque sabem que algum dia podem ser eles a precisar dessa ajuda. 

Estes momentos que poderão ser dramáticos, são abordados com uma grande "festa" que niguém quer ficar de fora. Por fim tudo acabou em bem.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

vifra disse:


> Podes crer que sim. É nestas alturas que os valores de solidariedade e entre-ajuda vêm ao de cima. Não foi desta vez, mas num dia de forte nevão estavam 2 carros com pessoas da aldeia que moram habitualmente em Lisboa, na nacional 321 junto à aldeia de Picão, que fica a 7 Km da Gralheira, barrados pela neve quando telefonaram para o café para os ajudar. Posso dizer que o café que estava cheio, ficou só com as pessoas de mais idade.
> 
> Todos os que podiam, deslocaram-se em tractores e "jeep's" e lá foram munidos de correntes e pás. Eram cerca das 10h da noite, nevava intensamente e o frio cortava.
> 
> ...



Mais um fabuloso relato  de uma aldeia que cada vez me encanta mais!
Nem seria de esperar outra coisa, de gentes que são Homens e Mulheres com letra maiúscula! Aliás o site que antes deixaste da aldeia, é um sem fim de histórias e relatos espectaculares! 
Isso é que é gente unida,amiga de ajudar e corajosa!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2009 às 14:14)

Só tenho isto a dizer   acho que qualquer meteolouco ao ver estas fotos se arrepia de saudades e ansiadade que algo assim volte.

Como um meteolouco sofre de nostalgias profundas quando olha para fotos antigas


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2009 às 14:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só tenho isto a dizer   acho que qualquer meteolouco ao ver estas fotos se arrepia de saudades e ansiadade que algo assim volte.
> 
> Como um meteolouco sofre de nostalgias profundas quando olha para fotos antigas



Que nostalgia ao recordar as fotos da Gralheira

Gostava muito que fotos como estas pudessem ser tiradas já no próximo Inverno.


----------

